# TWC NYC - SDV Announced for June 2, 2010



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

This has been posted in the general Time Warner Cable thread but I thought a new post might be merited.

TWC NYC will roll out SDV on June 2 of this year. Below is the announcement and link. On first glance, they're not being selective about which channels to switch to SDV; it appears TWC is moving pretty much every non-broadcast HD channel to SDV.

I've been in touch with TWC operations management and they are aware of the need for tuning adapters but they are still sorting out the details how to get the adapters into the hands of Cablecard users. Currently, customer service appears to be completely unaware what SDV and tuning adapters are. Hopefully, the procedure and training will be finalized and rolled out soon since the month will go back quickly and every Cablecard user in NYC will need new tuning adapters.



> On or about June 2, 2010 the following channels will become services that cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment: @ Max HD, @ Max, AAJ, ABC Family HD, Action Max HD, Action Max, AMC HD, American Life, Antena 3, Antenna, BBC America HD, BET HD, Big Ten 2, Big Ten 3, Big Ten 4, Big Ten 5, Biography, Boomerang, Boomerang (SAP), Bravo HD, C1R Worldwide, Canal 24, Canal Sur, Caracol, Cartoon Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, CBS College Sports , CCTV-9, Centric, Chinese Cinema, Chinese Prime, Cine Latino, Cine Mexicano, Cinemax HD, Club Jenna, CNBC HD, CNBC Worldwide, CNN International, Comedy Central HD, Crime & Investigation HD, Deutsche Welle TV, Discovery Familia, Discovery Kids, Disney HD, Disney XD HD, Disney XD, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore HD, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Westerns, ESPN Gameplan channels1-6, ESPNews HD, ESPNU HD, ET NY Chinese, ETTV News, EWTN, EWTN Español, Filmy, Fit TV, FiveStar Max HD, Flix, Fox Business Network HD, Fox College Sports Atlantic, Fox College Sports Central, Fox College Sports Pacific, Fox Soccer Channel, Fuel, Fuse HD, FX HD, G4 HD, GAC, Game 2 HD, Game HD, Gol TV, gmc, HBO 2 HD, HBO 2, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Comedy, HBO Family HD, HBO Family, HBO Latino HD, HBO Latino, HBO Signature HD, HBO Signature, HBO Zone HD, HBO Zone, HD PPV, HD Theater, Headline News HD, Here!, History en Español, HITV, HSN HD, HSN, HTV, IFC HD, ImaginAsian, IN Demand 2, IN Demand 3, Infinito, Investigation Discovery HD, ITV Gold, Jewelry TV, Jus Punjabi, LaFamilia, LaTele Novela, Lifetime Real Women, Mav TV HD, Media Korea, MGM HD, MLB HD, More Max HD, More Max, MSNBC HD, MTV HD, National Geographic Channel HD, NBA League Pass channels1-10, NBA TV, NGTV, NHL/MLB channels1-14, NHL Network HD, Nick Jr., Nicktoons, NTV America, NY1 Noticias, Outdoor Channel HD, Outdoor Channel, Outer Max HD, Palladia HD, PFC Internacional, Phoenix TV, Planet Green HD, Planet Green, Playboy, Playboy en Español, QVC HD, QVC, RAI Italia, Real, Reelz Channel, RT, RTN, RTPi, RTVi, The Science Channel HD, The Science Channel, SET Asia, ShopNBC, Showtime Too HD, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Too, SiTV, Smithsonian HD, Sorpresa, Speed HD, Spice Xcess, Spike TV HD, Sports Extra 1, Sports Extra 2, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge HD, Starz HD, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style HD, SyFy HD, TCM HD, Team HD, TeenNick, Telemicro, Ten, Tennis Channel HD, Tennis Channel, The Africa Channel, The Arabic Channel, The Bangladesh Channel, The Filipino Channel, The Golf Channel HD, The Korean Channel, The Movie Channel Xtra, The Word Network, Thriller Max HD, Thriller Max, TLC HD, TMC HD, TMC Xtra HD, TV 1000 Russian Kino, TV 5, TV Asia, TV Colombia, TV Globo, TV Japan, TV One HD, TV Polonia, TVB1, TVE Internacional, TVE Cultural. Es, Universal HD, USA HD, Utilisima Satelital, Versus HD, Versus, WE HD, WMAX HD, WMAX and Zee TV.


http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/channelchanges.html


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck, you'll need it.

But seriously: this is interesting. I wonder why EVERY channel (except for broadcast) would be moved to SDV? Is TWC planning on adding hundreds of HD channels or something?

Or maybe is encryption cracked for their digital system and SDV would be a way to head that off at the pass (no account with a tuning adapter, no signal to decrypt)?


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

These are the current HD channels that are NOT on the list released by TWC so presumably the missing channels will not being moved to SDV. It's an odd assortment. A lot of the big sports channels aren't being moved although some sports channels are. Also, many of the exempt channels have the same corporate parent - for example, Discovery, Travel and Animal Planet are all owned by Discovery Communication - so perhaps some arrangement was reached between TWC and some content owners not to move their channels to SDV.

*HD channels that will NOT be moved to SDV*:
Live Well HD (687)
History International HD (697)
NY1 HD (701)
TBS HD (708)
SportsNet New York HD (726)
MSG HD (727)
ESPN HD (728)
ESPN2 HD (729)
History HD (740)
A&E HD (746)
Telemundo HD (747)
Food Network HD (750)
Yes HD (753)
Bio HD (763)
HGTV HD (764)
Discovery HD (766)
WFUT HD (Telefutura) (768)
Weather Channel HD (772)
CNN HD (778)
Lifetime Movie Network HD (780)
Hallmark Movie Channel HD (784)
Animal Planet HD (786)
Travel Channel HD (788)

It's a pretty small group. The vast majority of HD channels and some SD channels, will be shifted to SDV.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

pL86 said:


> Also, many of the exempt channels have the same corporate parent - for example, Discovery, Travel and Animal Planet are all owned by Discovery Communication - so perhaps some arrangement was reached between TWC and some content owners not to move their channels to SDV.


I think you are on the right track but have it backwards. Those company's contracts probably haven't come up yet, thus they can't move the to SDV. Most contracts seem to include how they are broadcast including whether or not they are "linear." While not in the right channel order a station broadcast without SDV is still considered linear as it takes a non time varying linear map to find them.


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

So what do I need to do, so I don't lose these channels on my Series 3?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You need to get a tuning adapter.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I guess Time Warner must not like people.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> I think you are on the right track but have it backwards. Those company's contracts probably haven't come up yet, thus they can't move the to SDV. Most contracts seem to include how they are broadcast including whether or not they are "linear." While not in the right channel order a station broadcast without SDV is still considered linear as it takes a non time varying linear map to find them.


See *this* is telling. It proves that Network providers know that SDV is half baked and they want to avoid their channels being on it, if possible.

If it works just as well as a linear distribution method, it shouldn't even come up in the contract renewal conversation.


----------



## drewfidelic (Feb 11, 2010)

Blergh. Hopefully Verizon will finish wiring my building for FIOS by the end of May (which they started on months ago.)


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Um, so where do I buy a tuning adapter, and what new hellish problems am I in for?


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tuning adapters itself should be free from TWC - it has been in every other market where TWC has started SDV. The unknown is TWC may require a service call to install the adapter and of course, they may charge you for the appointment. But they may not charge you or charge you but give you the option of picking one up from the service center and install it yourself. We don't know because TWC doesn't seem to have figured out anything yet. There's still time but it is exasperating they announce this change which impacts every Cablecard user in NYC without having all the details worked out beforehand. Typical.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

I've contacted some ppl at TWCNYC and was told that more information regarding the Tunning Adapter rollout would be posted on their website as we get closer to SDV launch date.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

The OP's link above (see first post of this thread) no longer contains the June 2, 2010 SDV rollout reference for NYC, at least as of the time of this posting. 

With just over three weeks to go before June 2, and now even less info about it on their website, I'm guessing that the early June SDV changeover has been delayed. Just guessing here, since I can't think of a reason to remove this info from their "changes" web page if they were still on track for a June 2 SDV rollout.


----------



## csrx (Feb 15, 2008)

Someone at TWC told me last week that NYC SDV rollout was scheduled for mid June, but I didn't believe it (because the official website statement said June 2nd). He was probably right...


----------



## misterman (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got the official TWC letter in the mail about this change. Most details have been discussed and are accurate except for the dates. According to the letter, the switch will occur on June 15 and Tuning adapters can be picked up at TWC stores in the city at no additional charge. But here's the kicker - according to the TWC website, the adapters won't be available until June 7. That's right, you have 7 days to get to a TWC store to pick up the adapter and install it yourself.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update.

Once you have the adapter, can you install it before the switch to SDV on June 15 without interfering with channel reception or must you wait until the switchover to install it?


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

pL86 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Once you have the adapter, can you install it before the switch to SDV on June 15 without interfering with channel reception or must you wait until the switchover to install it?


Here is the link with all the communication.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/sdv/default.html


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks but that link and the letter - which I found in my mailbox when I got home tonight - doesn't address my question which is: do you have to wait until SDV is turned on to install the adapter or can you install and sync the adapter before SDV is launched?

Also, the letter does not list the Tivo Premiere as one of the compatible devices. Don't know if that's intentional or an oversight because it's new. I can't think of a reason why Premiere shouldn't be compatible with the tuning adapter but just pointing it out.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ian said:


> what new hellish problems am I in for?


I got the letter a few days ago and thought the same exact thing - OH NO!!!!

TWC is giving us 7 days to go IN PERSON to pick up an adapter and if you've ever been to a TWC Manhattan store, well - boy - won't that be fun...?


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> TWC is giving us 7 days to go IN PERSON to pick up an adapter and if you've ever been to a TWC Manhattan store, well - boy - won't that be fun...?


Set your alarm clock and get there about 15 min before they open. The few times I've had to go, being the early bird definitely pays off -- usually in and out in 15 min.

Otherwise, yes... by 10am it's absolutely miserable. I only made that mistake once.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

blacknoi said:


> See *this* is telling. It proves that Network providers know that SDV is half baked and they want to avoid their channels being on it, if possible.
> 
> If it works just as well as a linear distribution method, it shouldn't even come up in the contract renewal conversation.


I know this is a month later, but I missed replying to this. There is no conspiracy here at this point anyways about SDV. The conspiracy was having it before the TA existed. Now that it exists, while not an optimal solution, it is fine. As for the channel providers, I am sure language in these were very specific and very much written before SDV came along. It wasn't that they asked for wording against SDV (which probably didn't exist yet), but the put wording in that explicitly said how it was to be transmitted (with the tech at the time). When the contract comes up now they don't care about SDV, as the vast vast majority of their audience will still be receiving the channels as if nothing happened.

I think you clearly don't understand SDV, as it works better than a linear distribution method with little/no drawbacks. It allows better bandwidth utilization, which in turn allows more channels, more phone calls, and more/higher speed internet traffic on the same coax cable. It works by turning off the feed when not using it, but doesn't inherently change how the video is transmitted. Thus, the linear transmission method has little/no advantage. Now for Tivo boxes, it is not an idea solution, but this has nothing to do with the SDV tech itself. It has to do with current cablecard certification requirements (no two-way) and/or the poor firmware on the Tuning Adapter and/or an issue with how the Tivo software addresses the TA (yep that's right, it could be Tivo's fault).


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope you guys don't have the same problem I have with Cablevision's SDV adapter.
Unstable at best, it recently started doing nightly re-boots and I had to disconnect it for fear it would re-boot during some Finale Ive been waiting to see. Neither TiVo nor Cablevision wants to take responsibilty for the TA not working. (At least in this market.)


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

pL86 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Once you have the adapter, can you install it before the switch to SDV on June 15 without interfering with channel reception or must you wait until the switchover to install it?


I picked up my tuning adapter today from the 23rd St. location. The customer service rep quietly asked someone else about what it was, and at that point I thought "Here we go.. nobody's gonna know anything about this...", but she returned with one in under a minute.

It's the CISCO STA1250.

So does anybody know if it can be installed in advance of the SDV switch-over which is suppose to take play on June 15?

By the way, the supplied COAX cable appears to be garbage - it may work just fine, but I think I'll be using my own high quality cable instead.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Shee said:


> So does anybody know if it can be installed in advance of the SDV switch-over which is suppose to take play on June 15?


I was told at 23rd st that it could be installed now. When I get home, I'll try it. It's the only way to find out for sure.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Picked up the tuning adapter this morning (Cisco STA-1520) at 23rd St. Just installed it, and it keeps on going through a blinking green light routine. TiVo reports it cannot detect the adapter.

I suspect it's not provisioned on the TWC end. Called TWC NYC and they have no clue.

Anyone pick one up today and have any luck getting the adapter to go to solid green?


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you but I think this is how it's supposed to be since SDV won't be switched on until June 15. The tuning adapter is passing through the current signal so it's not interfering with anything, even if the provisioning hasn't kicked in.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi-

I just picked up my adapter, and I'm confused.

If I hook it up now, will I still get signal and normal TV, or since people report it's not getting provisioned, is it better to wait until the weekend?

Please let me know, thanks!

-Ian


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

Ian said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just picked up my adapter, and I'm confused.
> 
> ...


I just hooked mine up and it appears to pass the cable signal to all stations provided it is plugged in. If you remove the power from the TA'a power adapter or remove the power plug from the back, it stops passing the cable signal, and I lose the picture on every channel.

Not terribly thrilled with that concept: all signals, not just SDV, are now fully dependent on the TA's being ON, which adds two potential points of 100% cable failure - the TA box itself and it's power supply.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

All done, seems to be working fine (of course, they haven't actually switched on SDV yet, but it's a start...


----------



## the-sloth (Nov 5, 2003)

I installed mine on Monday evening and like everyone else the LED just flashed but no harm was done. Last night I noticed that 728 (ESPNHD) & 703 (TNTHD) no longer work. When I try to tune either channel I get a 'Channel not available' message. If I try tuning that channel while in the 'Signal Strength - Cable' mode it won't even tune those channels (like they don't exist)... So from the little bit I've learned about CableCards it's almost like they deleted the channel map for those two for both of my CableCards (I have two TiVo HD units.)

I have a truck roll scheduled for Sunday with a foreman, but does anyone know what's going on? Anyone else loose those channels too?


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a tuning adapter installed and haven't lost 703 or 728 (as of this morning when I checked before leaving). I'm in the Manhattan South service area.

I also just got a service announcement email from Tivo informing me that TWC "may be rolling out Switched Digital Video" in my area. The email goes on to answer some questions and links to TWC's tuning adapter web page and Tivo's online installation walkthrough. Nothing I wasn't aware of before but at least it confirms Tivo and TWC have communicated with each other about SDV's rollout in NYC.

Now if only TWC would communicate with itself, everything would be perfect!


----------



## the-sloth (Nov 5, 2003)

703 & 728 are back as of this afternoon. Looks like TWC finally got a clue.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well - i picked mine up Thursday afternoon and shock of shock there was no one at the 23rd Street location. i think i waited all of 5 minutes to get it. also when i walked in i said to the guy, i need that thing for the cable card switch and he said "oh a tuning adaptor?" (yes, i was testing)...

i just installed it and no problems 
- i also am getting the flashing green power light but all stations seem to be coming in - 
- yes the coax cable looks like a piece of garbage and
did this TA really have to be THIS big. damn thing is huge.
- i also had a small attenuator on my cable line because sometimes the signal is too hot and i get the dreaded tivo loud beeping frozen green screen. i'm trying it without for the time being to see what happens (i figure the signals are now running through the TA so maybe it will keep it from freezing out my TiVo).

Now we wait and see what happens when they throw the switch...

One thing I haven't done is the "Test the Tuning Adapter"
Messages and Settings > 
Account and System Info > 
Tuning Adapter > 
Test Channels

I figure as long as I am getting signal I can wait until Tuesday...


----------



## kwbennett (Mar 22, 2008)

Just installed my adapter. It Is HUGE and ugly. And it took me about 5 full system reboots to get any channels to show up. A CRAP solution from a crap company. Another reason for me to HATE Time Warner. I would switch in a second to FIOS if they offered it in the building.


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

Installed the TA and no problems. Get green flashing light like everyone else.

One disturbing issue is that my signal strength has gone down by about 15-20&#37; when I check through DVR diagnostics. Are others seeing a drop off in signal strength at the TIVO?


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't think you can blame Time Warner for Cisco's box design. 

I agree it is unnecessarily huge. You can see that the electronics only takes up about half of it!

What surprised me even more is that each terminal adapter has a 30W power supply. Way to be help the planet Time Warner Cable!

Plus that means each terminal adapter will cost us $20+ a year to run!


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

jwagner010 said:


> Installed the TA and no problems. Get green flashing light like everyone else.
> 
> One disturbing issue is that my signal strength has gone down by about 15-20% when I check through DVR diagnostics. Are others seeing a drop off in signal strength at the TIVO?


I don't know how it works with TWC but I have Cablevision and green light has to be solid for the tuning adapter to be reconized by the Tivo unit... When the green light is flashing here the unit needs to be reconnected...Bob...


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

jwagner010 said:


> Installed the TA and no problems. Get green flashing light like everyone else.
> 
> One disturbing issue is that my signal strength has gone down by about 15-20% when I check through DVR diagnostics. Are others seeing a drop off in signal strength at the TIVO?


Average signal levels seem to have dropped 10% since the TA was installed, but not for all channels. A few of the strongest channels have remained at 100% as before, while others have gone from 100% down to 90%.

There doesn't seem to be any PQ degradation however.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hmmm...

I've lost a few channels since installing the TA, but after reading this, I'm wondering if it's the signal strength loss.

I had a 6Db attenuator on the line before the install - maybe the attenuator plus the TA has knocked a few channels below acceptable signal strength?

I'll do some tests this week to see if that's the issue.

When does the SDV go "live" anyway, and do we know yet which specific channels will be affected?

Thanks-

-Ian


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Ian said:


> When does the SDV go "live" anyway, and do we know yet which specific channels will be affected?


See pages 3 and 4...
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Medi...agement/Documents/Learn/SDVLetter_May2010.pdf


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hmmm.... that's practically ALL of the channels!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ian said:


> I had a 6Db attenuator on the line before the install - maybe the attenuator plus the TA has knocked a few channels below acceptable signal strength?


I removed my attenuator when I put in the TA.

I'm waiting to see what happens when they throw the switch on the switch...


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

I picked mine up from the Staten Island store on 6/12. There was no one there when I went shortly after opening. The woman staffing the equipment line had no idea what I was talking about. Luckily it was quiet enough so that another person who had a clue helped out. Figured I would stay up until midnight to see if they flipped the switch, but all is still normal and my tuner adapter light is still flashing.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if they threw the switch?

I'm not noticing any major difference - maybe a millisecond delay in changing HD channels.

while I am asking 
- anyone else having trouble with E hi def channel 724?

i removed it a few weeks ago because the signal was so hot it was rebooting the Tivo. This morning it's tuning and then the signal itself is freezing within seconds...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Add me to the group that can't believe how huge and ugly this thing is. And it runs HOT and the power adapter is ridiculous.

Aside from that, they haven't been able to get mine to work since Saturday.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Add me to the group that can't believe how huge and ugly this thing is. And it runs HOT and the power adapter is ridiculous.
> 
> Aside from that, they haven't been able to get mine to work since Saturday.


that is because they have not launched it there yet maybe?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nope, they launched limited channels here over a year ago. Not they're moving a TON more... like what they're doing in NYC.

I thought maybe it was a busted SDV Adapter but they seem to think it's a CableCARD issue. This morning I looked and it doesn't look like they're provisioned properly.

But I get SOME channels (like locals in HD and a handful more but just a handful). That's why I thought it was a adapter issue, not a Card issue. If it was the cards I shouldn't get anything at all, should I?

Either way, an installer is coming today (I *****ed and got them to miraculously find an appointment in the system earlier than Thursday).

I will say *****ing has helped me get some stuff (free install, free digital variety tier for 3 months... next I'm trying for Showtime).

Their twitter account (@twcablehelp) is VERY quick to reply and helpful too, FYI. They're the ones who got me my adapter before my initial install when everyone else said they were out of stock.

I wanted them to bring a replacement adapter *just in case* today but their phone rep told me, again, they were out of stock. Spoke to a manager and guess what? They found one.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Nope, they launched limited channels here over a year ago. Not they're moving a TON more... like what they're doing in NYC.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a busted SDV Adapter but they seem to think it's a CableCARD issue. This morning I looked and it doesn't look like they're provisioned properly.
> 
> ...


have you tried to re-establish the USB connection with the Tuning adapter & TIVO? I mean have you removed the USB & gotten the message "Tuning adapter disconnected missing or powered down". If so then when you reconnect the USB you should get the message that "Tuning adapter is connected to the DVR". The other thing I would check is the Tuning mode in the Tuning adapter Diag screens under "Network & tuning state" it should read Tuning mode QUAM 256. If you dod not get a message when you disconnect & reconnect the USB you can try rebooting the TA leaving the USB cord disconnected until it goes thru it's flashing faze & then once it goes solid plug it back in. Of couse if this is a series 4 premiere then it will not pull up those messages because I guess TIVo thought that made it too easy. LOL in that case you will have to go thru the steps & just check the Diag screens manually.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> And it runs HOT


Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't even notice until you mentioned it and you are right it gives off a ridiculous amount of heat.

I just moved mine, I had it sitting on top of my TiVo, and that can't be good.


----------



## TWCableHelp (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello-- My name is Phil, I'm a customer service manager with Time Warner Cable. I just wanted to clarify some information. We will begin migrating channels into the SDV pool in NYC beginning tomorrow, 6/16-- HOWEVER, at this time the only channels that will be affected are the following: 

NBA League Pass
NHL Center Ice
MLB Extra Innings
ESPN Game Plan
HD Xtra

Additional channels will be switched in July. More info is available on our website!

Thanks!


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

TWCableHelp said:


> Hello-- My name is Phil, I'm a customer service manager with Time Warner Cable. I just wanted to clarify some information. We will begin migrating channels into the SDV pool in NYC beginning tomorrow, 6/16-- HOWEVER, at this time the only channels that will be affected are the following:
> 
> NBA League Pass
> NHL Center Ice
> ...


I did not realize that those packages were available for cable cards.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Are you the same Phil from @TWCableHelp?


----------



## TWCableHelp (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes I am!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well then, I feel a little like a dick for attacking you with @ replies to complain 

However, I did give you a shout-out earlier today: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7990051#post7990051


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

Yay Phil! Thanks for dropping by !

I'll watch for the terminal adapters going live tomorrow!

In my Southern Manhattan lineup those are groups of channels e.g. HD Xtra is:

MAV TV HD* 787
MGM HD* 796
Smithsonian HD* 795
Smithsonian HD On Demand* 794


TWCableHelp said:


> Hello-- My name is Phil, I'm a customer service manager with Time Warner Cable. I just wanted to clarify some information. We will begin migrating channels into the SDV pool in NYC beginning tomorrow, 6/16-- HOWEVER, at this time the only channels that will be affected are the following:
> 
> NBA League Pass
> NHL Center Ice
> ...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TWCableHelp said:


> Additional channels will be switched in July. More info is available on our website!


Damn and here I was thinking oh it's working just fine - what's the big deal with this SDV thing? LOL


----------



## MereyGnome (May 23, 2010)

I just set-up our tuning adapter. Oddly, we didn't get that "acquiring channel information (channel mapping)" screen when I turned on the tuning adapter. We're getting all channels and the box blinks (three blinks at a time) when we're on cable channels - there is no green light when we're in Tivo Central menus. 

UPDATE: When I switched from Tivo Central to Live TV, the tuner adapter's green light is still not on. 

So, does this sound right?

Ugh! This thing is going to be a pain-in-my-ass right?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

SDV is not new in my area but CableCARDs and the SDV Adapter are new to my house.

Initial install was Sat but it didn't work. Yesterday a 2nd tech was able to fix things. Problem was my CARDs not being set up properly, not the Adapter.

My Adapter is solid green (after a long boot-up of blinks) even if it's not connected to the TiVo. Once I connect to the TiVo, a TiVo screen immediately appears and says that it's detected an Adapter. Then it just works. Stays solid green and channel changes are fast.

The only time I get "Acquiring Channel Info" is after I reboot the TiVo. And that happens even without CableCARDs installed. It's a TiVo reboot thing, not an Adapter thing.

Hoping I'm not jinxing myself.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If it helps, this is what I gathered was the proper steps, in order:

Unplug USB AND power from Adapter
Plug in Adapter
WAIT for solid green light
Plug USB from Adapter to TiVo
TiVo should recognize Adapter
Test channels
If you don't get channels, try rebooting the TiVo


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> If it helps, this is what I gathered was the proper steps, in order:
> 
> Unplug USB AND power from Adapter
> Plug in Adapter
> ...


And ***this***.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Reading this thread makes me scared that if mine ever stops working it'll be a pain!

Right now, with it working, it's great!


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

alee said:


> Picked up the tuning adapter this morning (Cisco STA-1520) at 23rd St. Just installed it, and it keeps on going through a blinking green light routine. TiVo reports it cannot detect the adapter.
> 
> I suspect it's not provisioned on the TWC end. Called TWC NYC and they have no clue.
> 
> Anyone pick one up today and have any luck getting the adapter to go to solid green?


Still no green light here, anyone else?

(all channels i normally get are working fine.)


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

T-Shee said:


> Still no green light here, anyone else?
> 
> (all channels i normally get are working fine.)


No green light in lower Manhattan (Tribeca). Solid, blink-Blink solid, followed by 10 slow blinks and then the light goes off. Process repeats.


----------



## LordX (Dec 4, 2002)

Has anyone in TWCNYC range gotten a working tuning adapter yet - IE, solid green light, TiVo recognizes? I have a TiVo recognized blinking green light - which means the box has not communicated with the head-end. Has anyone gotten anyone at TWC who offers anything but a truck roll?


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

LordX said:


> Has anyone in TWCNYC range gotten a working tuning adapter yet - IE, solid green light, TiVo recognizes? I have a TiVo recognized blinking green light - which means the box has not communicated with the head-end. Has anyone gotten anyone at TWC who offers anything but a truck roll?


Here's someone who's light went solid today:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=18793710#post18793710

Staten Island should be live, as well as North Manhattan.

-Al


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

alee said:


> No green light in lower Manhattan (Tribeca). Solid, blink-Blink solid, followed by 10 slow blinks and then the light goes off. Process repeats.


Thanks Alee, thanks exactly the same happening here (upper east side).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too. Murray Hill a few blocks south of Grand Central.

But I don't get any of the channels that the TWC guy said above was actually utilizing SDV, so I dunno if that means anything.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

On the UWS here, and the HD Extra channels are not working. Tuning Adapter is sitting there like a rock. Anthony at TWC customer service is on the phone with me and incompetent.

Call concluded with a truck roll for next Saturday. 

Great.


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

I unplugged out my tuning adapter last night and plugged it back in again. I watched it flash for a few minutes and then went to bed. When I woke up this morning I noticed the solid green so I don't know how long it took. 

I tried channel 796 (MGM HD) and got a gray screen. I went to one of my regular cable boxes and got a message that said something like, "this channel is not available right now, press A to try again". I pressed A 3 times and then the channel came up. When I went back to my TiVo the channel was up.

The picture was pretty pixelated on both my cable box and TiVo. I woin't worry too much for now because I don't watch any of the channels that have converted so far. I hope this is a slow rollout.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

OK, now I'm confused... I have time warner southern manhattan (UWS), I've got the adapter and despite all combinations of unplugging/plugging in the adapter and USB, and restarting the TiVo, I still have the TA displaying no light, solid light for a few seconds, or blinking randomly.

The TiVo doesn't seem to recognize the TA at all... the "test" feature doesn't work and it's not sending diagnostics to the TiVo.

But I'm still getting all of the HD Xtra channels.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong, or have they just not flipped the switch after all yet?

-Ian


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Ian said:


> Any idea what I'm doing wrong, or have they just not flipped the switch after all yet


No worries. They haven't done anything yet for anyone except Staten Island and Northern Manhattan.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

So does anyone subscribe to the HD packages that had SDV turned on last week? According to news reports, 800 households were subscribed to those packages. Any tivo community members among them? I am curious to hear what happened to see what the rest of us should expect soon enough.


----------



## MereyGnome (May 23, 2010)

Our TA has been hooked up for over a week now and we still don't get a green light (or any kind of lights indicating the thing is even on). I just tried rebooting it by unplugging the power and the USB cord. When I plugged the power back on I immediately got a solid green light, then a blinking green light and then nothing.  It's back to what it was - looking like the box is dead. 

We're in Astoria, Queens. Does this mean they haven't even turned on the SDV yet? 

Ugh! So annoying.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

MereyGnome said:


> It's back to what it was - looking like the box is dead.
> 
> We're in Astoria, Queens. Does this mean they haven't even turned on the SDV yet?


Your box is not dead, widespread SDV has been pushed back to July. See post #50 on page 2 of this thread for the update from TWC representative TWCableHelp who announced the change in plans. SDV was turned on last week for a small number of channels that are all part of premium packages.


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am on Upper West Side and its been switched on for all channels they said would be converted. Picture quality is okay but there is a notable delay (one second) in the channel picture locking in. Annoying but what can you do.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for the feedback! Is the channel lock delay enough so that you miss a couple seconds of the beginning of a show if you record it? And have you seen if a channel "times out" after a certain period of time but the DVR continues to think the channel is active, resulting in a blank recording if you record something later on that channel without flipping to another channel first?


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know about recordings yet, but you do sometimes get that black Tivo box saying that it cannot tune into a channel on the odd occasion and then it disappears after a second.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

jeremyz said:


> On the UWS here, and the HD Extra channels are not working. Tuning Adapter is sitting there like a rock. Anthony at TWC customer service is on the phone with me and incompetent.
> 
> Call concluded with a truck roll for next Saturday.
> 
> Great.


So, my appt is in about 2 1/2 hours, and I'd like to make a prediction, if you'll indulge me.

Guy shows up, and says, "where's the cable box?" I'll tell him that it's a Tivo, and the tuning adapter doesn't seem to be working. He'll say "what do you mean by tuna adapter?" I'll show him the TA, and he'll say that "dispatch didn't tell me that it was one of those." Next, he'll get on the phone with Queens, and I'll be informed that it's too late to send someone else, or have someone drop off a new TA. They'll offer a new appointment at some inconvenient point during the workweek, and ask, "have you heard about our triple play packages?"

I will sigh, heavily.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay - so it wasn't that bad. The tech was super nice and seemed pretty smart. Unfortunately, he missed the training and nobody he could get on the phone was very helpful.

So, the diagnosis was "glitch in the system" at the HQ, and that I should just wait for it to fix itself over the next weeks or whatever. I know that it won't, but at least the guy was cool. I'm just going to take HDextra off my bill, since it's never going to come in.

<shrug>


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

jeremyz said:


> I'm just going to take HDextra off my bill, since it's never going to come in.
> 
> <shrug>


Well, what are you going to do when all channels are SDV and so none of them come in. Take all channels of your TW bill?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

nycityuser said:


> Well, what are you going to do when all channels are SDV and so none of them come in. Take all channels of your TW bill?


At that point, I will assume that y'all have forced these guys through the education process, and I'll just reap the spoils of your hard work.


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

I just went to TWC in Brooklyn and they are out of Tuning Adapters. Now what?

I'm not missing any channels yet. Is anyone else?


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

So, I'm a TWC subscriber in Southern Manhattan who gets HDXtra. Got my tuning adapter weeks ago, and it's been stuck on the blinking lights routine. Wasn't a problem until a couple of days ago, when suddenly the SDV kicked in and I lost the HDXtra channels. Called TWC, and their response, after suggesting I unplug it and try again (really, 'cause I hadn't thought of that), was "We'll have to send a tech." Anybody with better luck?


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

Unplug both the tivo and TA and then plug them both in and start them at the same time. Tivo also needs to reboot. Once Tivo reboots the green light should be solid


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone else in Southern Manhattan lost channel 21?
It's a PBS station. Just curious if it is ta adapter issue...


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi all-

OK, now I've lost the HDExtra channels as well, on the UWS.

Looking at all of the instructions here, I did the following:

- At the same time I unplugged the TA, I restarted the TiVo, then replugged in the TA while the TiVo was starting up.

But once it's all back up, it still never recognizes the TA.



Is there a VERY specific order I'm supposed to do this?

Please help, thanks!

-ian


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ian said:


> Hi all-
> 
> OK, now I've lost the HDExtra channels as well, on the UWS.
> 
> ...


Try rebooting the TA without the USB plugged into it.When you first start the TA light goes solid for about 15 seconds then starts flashing when it goes back to solid that is when you plug the USB back in. If this does not work & you have a wireless USB connection for network try removing it temporarily & plug ta into that USB port.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi Grumock-

OK, I swapped the USB cables (one is for wireless, the other for the TA).

I unplugged the TA and USB, then plugged back in the TA, then after solid, blinking, solid, I re-plugged in the USB.

Nothing happened (meaning no popup), and the HDXtra channels are still unavailable.

If I go into the menus, it's clear the TiVo knows something is attached, because I can get the TA diagnostics and test screen.

However, the diagnostic screen won't show, the channel test says no channels are available, and the light on the TA keeps going from solid, to blinking, to off, randomly.

  

What next?

Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ian said:


> Hi Grumock-
> 
> OK, I swapped the USB cables (one is for wireless, the other for the TA).
> 
> ...


Sorry, what version of TIVO? & did you make sure that the Wireless stayed unplugged for temp.? You can go to Tuning adapter but can't choose tuning adapter Diag? that means the TIVO is not seeing the TA still. Could try in a desperate effort to unplug both USB cords from TIVO Reboot both the TA & TIVO, wait until both are back up. Tivo done animation & TA solid light. Reconnect just the USB from TA. Try both ports on back of TIVo if first does not see. If it still does not see it, & unless it is a Series 4 Premiere then it should pop a screen saying it is connect that you have to navigate away from, try another USB cord. If that fails then TA should be swapped out.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Grumock said:


> Sorry, what version of TIVO? & did you make sure that the Wireless stayed unplugged for temp.? You can go to Tuning adapter but can't choose tuning adapter Diag? that means the TIVO is not seeing the TA still. Could try in a desperate effort to unplug both USB cords from TIVO Reboot both the TA & TIVO, wait until both are back up. Tivo done animation & TA solid light. Reconnect just the USB from TA. Try both ports on back of TIVo if first does not see. If it still does not see it, & unless it is a Series 4 Premiere then it should pop a screen saying it is connect that you have to navigate away from, try another USB cord. If that fails then TA should be swapped out.


Hi-

It's a TiVo XL (Series 3) - sorry, what did you mean "wireless stayed unplugged for temp?"

Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ian said:


> Hi-
> 
> It's a TiVo XL (Series 3) - sorry, what did you mean "wireless stayed unplugged for temp?"
> 
> ...


Just keep it unplugged until you cant make sure the TIVO sees the Tuning adapter.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Has anyone else in Southern Manhattan lost channel 21?
> It's a PBS station. Just curious if it is ta adapter issue...


Well, I answered my own question - I added an attenuator to the tuning adapter and I guess Channel 21's signal is so weak that it wasn't getting through. Removed attenuator Channel 21 came back.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

Grumock said:


> Try rebooting the TA without the USB plugged into it.When you first start the TA light goes solid for about 15 seconds then starts flashing when it goes back to solid that is when you plug the USB back in. If this does not work & you have a wireless USB connection for network try removing it temporarily & plug ta into that USB port.


Thanks for the suggestion, but no dice. My Tivo is recognizing the TA, but the TA status is stuck on initializing. Every once in a while, it changes to Fatal error -- timeout waiting for reply. I assume that means a problem on Time Warner's end. Anybody see this/have a suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cgsussman said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but no dice. My Tivo is recognizing the TA, but the TA status is stuck on initializing. Every once in a while, it changes to Fatal error -- timeout waiting for reply. I assume that means a problem on Time Warner's end. Anybody see this/have a suggestion? Thanks.


accept a truck roll with them bringing a new Tuning adapter. Actually if you go into this screen what do you see on the *Sub Expires*?

tivo central/messages & settings/account & sys information/tuning adapter/tuning adapter diagnostics. Then go to 6th option *powerkey information* hit select to go into it. Then hit select 2 more times so you are on page 3 & you will see *Sub expires* there.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

Grumock said:


> accept a truck roll with them bringing a new Tuning adapter. Actually if you go into this screen what do you see on the *Sub Expires*?
> 
> tivo central/messages & settings/account & sys information/tuning adapter/tuning adapter diagnostics. Then go to 6th option *powerkey information* hit select to go into it. Then hit select 2 more times so you are on page 3 & you will see *Sub expires* there.


I've never gotten anything other than tuning adapter diagnostic not available. I'm getting the status info from DVR diagnostics.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cgsussman said:


> I've never gotten anything other than tuning adapter diagnostic not available. I'm getting the status info from DVR diagnostics.


If the tivo is telling you no TA Diagnostics available then it's not seeing the TA.Does the light ever go solid?


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

Grumock said:


> If the tivo is telling you no TA Diagnostics available then it's not seeing the TA.Does the light ever go solid?


It will go solid for several seconds, then flash a few times, the go off entirely for a while. Cycle repeats.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cgsussman said:


> It will go solid for several seconds, then flash a few times, the go off entirely for a while. Cycle repeats.


UGH! when you say it flashes a few times, is there an actual number, like 8x or 6x?


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

Grumock said:


> UGH! when you say it flashes a few times, is there an actual number, like 8x or 6x?


Exact sequence appears to be solid green, four quick flashes, solid green, 10 slow flashes, dark.


----------



## bdnyc (Jul 5, 2010)

cgsussman said:


> Exact sequence appears to be solid green, four quick flashes, solid green, 10 slow flashes, dark.


I'm in the same state. Central CableCard call # said it was because the box is currently listed as inactive as the channels I receive are not required for SDV yet and that TWC is only turning on the boxes as people need them. I had a truck roll that was useless - techs didnt even expect TAs to be out (This was around 6/15).


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

bdnyc said:


> I'm in the same state. Central CableCard call # said it was because the box is currently listed as inactive as the channels I receive are not required for SDV yet and that TWC is only turning on the boxes as people need them. I had a truck roll that was useless - techs didnt even expect TAs to be out (This was around 6/15).


By my SDV is on. I've stopped getting the HDXtra channels. I've got a truck roll scheduled, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm not in NYC but have Time Warner. SDV has been on here for a bit already. I was a new customer, got my Cards and Tuning Adapter earlier this month. 2nd truck roll they got it working. Was good all month.

Came back from a long weekend today and now I'm missing lots of channels... I get some, not others. I can get some one minute and then those same channels the next minute are gone. This is thru Live TV or thru the TA Diagnostic menus.

I've rebooted the TA and the TiVo, I have a solid green light and TiVo did do Acquiring Channels just fine.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm not in NYC but have Time Warner. SDV has been on here for a bit already. I was a new customer, got my Cards and Tuning Adapter earlier this month. 2nd truck roll they got it working. Was good all month.
> 
> Came back from a long weekend today and now I'm missing lots of channels... I get some, not others. I can get some one minute and then those same channels the next minute are gone. This is thru Live TV or thru the TA Diagnostic menus.
> 
> ...


Just try unplugging the USB & then replugging it back in after 10- 15 seconds


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Grumock said:


> Just try unplugging the USB & then replugging it back in after 10- 15 seconds


Does that trigger another "Acquiring Channels"?

Because I rebooted the TiVo a 2nd time, this time leaving the Tuning Adapter alone, which triggered another "Acquiring Channels" and it seems better now.

Still a little flaky, though.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

OK, I take that back, it's way flaky.

I just went thru EVERY channel and I only didn't successfully tune a few of them. Only 1 of which I watch.

I started to go thru a second time and this time a whole block of important channels aren't coming in. If I go Up, Down, Up, Down a bunch of times I may get lucky and one of those stubborn channels come in. But it's not with any repeatable pattern.

I changed nothing in between the first time I cycled thru all channels and the 2nd. What's up?


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Does that trigger another "Acquiring Channels"


Well normally i would tell you to try & do a reboot of the TA without the USB plugged in. Leave it unplugged until it finishes it's blinking process. After it finally goes solid reconnect it. BTW is this a Premiere or older?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Grumock said:


> Well normally i would tell you to try & do a reboot of the TA without the USB plugged in. Leave it unplugged until it finishes it's blinking process. After it finally goes solid reconnect it. BTW is this a Premiere or older?


It's a Series3.

That was how I did the first reboot... unplugged USB, TiVo and TA. Plugged in the TA, got solid green, connected the USB, plugged in the TiVo.

2nd reboot was just the TiVo, leaving everything else as is.

Their tech on twitter (seems MUCH more knowledgable their the phone reps) checked signal levels and he says they're "out of spec" and could cause the flake behavior.

Need a truck roll.

*sigh*

Guess that letter I wrote to TW pres. which I've been sitting on since everything was working is going in the mail tomorrow...

Where's that thread about the FCC complaints?


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> It's a Series3.
> 
> That was how I did the first reboot... unplugged USB, TiVo and TA. Plugged in the TA, got solid green, connected the USB, plugged in the TiVo.


Well the TA goes solid at first & that is not when you want to plug in the USB.It's after that flashdance it does LOL


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Grumock said:


> Well the TA goes solid at first & that is not when you want to plug in the USB.It's after that flashdance it does LOL


Yup, I know that. Trust me, I've done a few of these reboots 

Yep... it goes solid green, then flashdance and then eventually solid again.

FYI: I've NEVER had a problem with my flashing light / hardware. My first two truck rolls were an initial install that was completely clueless then the 2nd one who fixed that and said the Cards weren't set up properly.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm having tremendous difficulty with my TWC NYC TA's. So far I've spent an hour on the phone with a level 3 tech, and had two techs who were conversant with TA's on site for two hours. Tried all kinds of things, and they still don't work. Only missing a handful of channels which have gone so far (HD Xtra), but more are to come.

The TA's never get to a steady green LED state. The TiVo's show them as "Not available" and "Initializing" at the bottom of the DVR Diagnostics page. The TA Diagnostics page says "Tuning Adapter diagnostics not available".

Things we've tried: Checked all connections, replaced cables, replaced TA's, power cycled the (Cisco STA1520) TAs and (a Series 3 + a Premiere XL) TiVo's in various sequences, checked the TA info in my TWC account, attenuated the cable signal, verified that SDV works at this location using a regular cable box, verified that the TiVo SW is up to date, plus other things I probably forgot...

...any ideas?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the whole system in NYC is busted, unless anyone has experience that's any different. My Tivo recognizes the TA, but the TA doesn't allow reception of the HDXtra channels.

We've got some non-NYC interlopers  on the thread that are confusing this a bit, but I'm not sure that anyone here has successfully gotten these adapters to do what they should do.

As I said earlier, my move was just to cancel HDXtra.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> I think the whole system in NYC is busted, unless anyone has experience that's any different. My Tivo recognizes the TA, but the TA doesn't allow reception of the HDXtra channels.
> 
> We've got some non-NYC interlopers  on the thread that are confusing this a bit, but I'm not sure that anyone here has successfully gotten these adapters to do what they should do.
> 
> As I said earlier, my move was just to cancel HDXtra.


Although I'm sure canceling was satisfying and justified, it seems a little short-sighted to cancel the premium tier without getting SDV working. Presumably, whatever's preventing SDV from working now will prevent SDV from working when everything goes to SDV in a few short weeks.

It is not your fault, of course, TWC NYC bears 100% of the blame for not having its act together but at the same time, by canceling your premium service, you've relieved TWC from its obligation to troubleshoot the problem now. And now is the time when you're most likely to get your service problems escalated and dealt with high-level techs because there are so few Cablecard subscribers who get HDXtra tier. According to news reports, TWC has said there are only 800 people in the entire TWC NYC system who fit that profile. In a few weeks, there will be tens of thousands more complaints if SDV isn't working. I sympathize with how frustrating it is to deal with TWC but I think you've only pushed off your service problems till the end of the month.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sigh* Had my truck roll today. Tried everything including swapping out the TA. Good news is that my Tivo seems to recognize the new TA. I can now pull up the diagnostics page. Bad news is there's still no solid green, and I still don't get the HD Xtra channels. Some kind of supervisor got on the phone and basically said the TAs are still experimental and aren't working, and there's nothing they can do at the moment.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

cgsussman said:


> *Sigh* Had my truck roll today. Tried everything including swapping out the TA. Good news is that my Tivo seems to recognize the new TA. I can now pull up the diagnostics page. Bad news is there's still no solid green, and I still don't get the HD Xtra channels. Some kind of supervisor got on the phone and basically said the TAs are still experimental and aren't working, and there's nothing they can do at the moment.


That answer is neither true nor acceptable. It's not true because tuning adapters have been rolled out and working in dozens of other cities, including other TWC systems. And if for argument's sake tuning adapters are "experimental," then TWC shouldn't be launching it to paying customers. We didn't sign up to pay to be their beta testers. You should file a complaint with the NYC Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications. Here's the link:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/consumer/consumer_cable_service_form.shtml

Although it sounds like you may already be dealing with more senior - albeit incompetent - techs, filing a complaint insures it will get high level attention from TWC. It also puts TWC on notice that if they have any intention of expanding SDV beyond its limited scope in its current broken state, then the city franchise authority will be notified. Unfortunately, you're the guinea pig right now but I wish you luck because all of us may be losing service soon enough. And I assume you've asked for and will receive a credit on your bill for your non-working HDXtra tier.


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

cgsussman said:


> Some kind of supervisor got on the phone and basically said the TAs are still experimental and aren't working, and there's nothing they can do at the moment.


pL86 is right, neither of those statements are true. I'm close to the north end of the TWC NYC/Hudson Valley region, and I think we've been your beta test since we first got SDV and TAs last fall. All the problems you've heard are true, shortages of TAs, reboots, hangs, lost channels, and especially lack of training for the TW people.
We still get the flashing green TA light every couple weeks, requiring a USB disconnect/connect or TA/Tivo reboot. Just keep after them!


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

pL86 said:


> That answer is neither true nor acceptable. It's not true because tuning adapters have been rolled out and working in dozens of other cities, including other TWC systems. And if for argument's sake tuning adapters are "experimental," then TWC shouldn't be launching it to paying customers. We didn't sign up to pay to be their beta testers. You should file a complaint with the NYC Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/consumer/consumer_cable_service_form.shtml
> 
> Although it sounds like you may already be dealing with more senior - albeit incompetent - techs, filing a complaint insures it will get high level attention from TWC. It also puts TWC on notice that if they have any intention of expanding SDV beyond its limited scope in its current broken state, then the city franchise authority will be notified. Unfortunately, you're the guinea pig right now but I wish you luck because all of us may be losing service soon enough. And I assume you've asked for and will receive a credit on your bill for your non-working HDXtra tier.


I hear you, and agree. But I'm kinda with the previous poster who said that as long as it's just HD Xtra, it's not that big a deal. Obviously, if they start putting real channels on SDV, we're going to have a problem. The only positive from the visit was that while the tech was here, I had him replace the SciAtl 8300 on my other TV with a Cisco 8640. Big honking improvement so far!


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

A pair of TA's from a new batch cured the problem.



bananaman said:


> I'm having tremendous difficulty with my TWC NYC TA's. So far I've spent an hour on the phone with a level 3 tech, and had two techs who were conversant with TA's on site for two hours. Tried all kinds of things, and they still don't work. Only missing a handful of channels which have gone so far (HD Xtra), but more are to come.
> 
> The TA's never get to a steady green LED state. The TiVo's show them as "Not available" and "Initializing" at the bottom of the DVR Diagnostics page. The TA Diagnostics page says "Tuning Adapter diagnostics not available".
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

So, if read you correctly, your saying that

"Not available" and "Initializing" at the bottom of the DVR Diagnostics page = BAD TUNING ADAPTER?

Same exact symptoms here on the upper east side.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TWCableHelp said:


> Additional channels will be switched in July.


So, it's July 24th - what is the word on the switch over? 
- so far I feel like nothing is going on with the TA...


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

NBA League Pass
NHL Center Ice
MLB Extra Innings
ESPN Game Plan
HD Xtra
Those are the only channels you need the tuning adapter at this time if you have TWC in NYC.
I picked up the tuning adapter in June, but had so many problems, like frozen picture, missing recordings...A TiVo tech told me to disconnect the TA for now and connect it after I see missing channels. I guess TWC is not ready for SDV yet.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

petrpasek said:


> NBA League Pass
> NHL Center Ice
> MLB Extra Innings
> ESPN Game Plan
> ...


LOL count your blessings.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cainebj said:


> So, it's July 24th - what is the word on the switch over?
> - so far I feel like nothing is going on with the TA...


Part of the upcoming changes notice dated July 16 from TWC's site:



> The previously announced launch of the HD following channels on July 29, 2010 will now occur on September 1, 2010. As a reminder, these channels cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:
> 
> CMT HD on ch. 694, Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751, DIY HD on ch. 688, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, GOL TV HD on ch. 469, Hallmark HD on ch. 684, National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696, Ovation HD on ch. 683, Reelz HD on ch. 650, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Sundance HD on ch. 693 and TV Guide HD on ch. 690. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will also launch Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Galavision HD on ch. 769. In Mount Vernon we will also launch Nickelodeon on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on 735 and Galavision HD on ch. 754. Each of these HD simulcasts will be available at the same service level as their standard definition counterparts.


Those are the new channels. The statement doesn't say whether the shift of currently available channels to SDV was also moved to September 1.



petrpasek said:


> I picked up the tuning adapter in June, but had so many problems, like frozen picture, missing recordings...A TiVo tech told me to disconnect the TA for now and connect it after I see missing channels. I guess TWC is not ready for SDV yet.


After months without having green screen problems, I had three within a week of installing the tuning adapter. I disconnected the adapter and haven't had a green screen since.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

TWC updated its website today and moved up the date for widespread SDV deployment. Previously, it was Sept 1. Now, it's *August 11, next Wednesday*. If you haven't gotten your tuning adapter yet, you have less than a week to get one.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/learn/cable/channelchanges/



> The previously scheduled additions of the following HD simulcasts will now occur on August 11, 2010. As a reminder, these simulcasts cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional two-way capable equipment:
> 
> Gol TV HD on ch. 469, Big Ten 2 HD on ch. 473, Big Ten 3 HD on ch. 474, Big Ten 4 HD on ch. 475, Big Ten 5 HD on ch. 476, Fox Soccer HD on ch. 485, Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, DIY HD on ch. 688, CMT HD on ch. 694 and National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will add Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751. In Mount Vernon, Nickelodeon HD will be added on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 735 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751.
> 
> ...


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone in TWC NYC had their tuning adapter go solid green in the last few days? I'm specifically asking about standard HD service subscribers who *DON'T* get the premium tier channels that went SDV a couple weeks ago (presumably those subscribers went solid green on their adapters several weeks ago if the rollout worked). There's a suggestion on the TWC-NYC thread on AVS Forum - if I'm reading it right - that TWC flipped the switch on wide SDV and a Tivo/adapter user in Manhattan South posted that his adapter went solid green yesterday. Although my Tivo has detected the adapter, my adapter isn't showing the solid green light that indicates the adapter is communicating with TWC. I'm wondering if my adapter is defective or it's just hasn't been fully activated yet in the SDV rollout. Anyone else's experience would be appreciated.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

pL86 said:


> Has anyone in TWC NYC had their tuning adapter go solid green in the last few days? I'm specifically asking about standard HD service subscribers who *DON'T* get the premium tier channels that went SDV a couple weeks ago (presumably those subscribers went solid green on their adapters several weeks ago if the rollout worked). There's a suggestion on the TWC-NYC thread on AVS Forum - if I'm reading it right - that TWC flipped the switch on wide SDV and a Tivo/adapter user in Manhattan South posted that his adapter went solid green yesterday. Although my Tivo has detected the adapter, my adapter isn't showing the solid green light that indicates the adapter is communicating with TWC. I'm wondering if my adapter is defective or it's just hasn't been fully activated yet in the SDV rollout. Anyone else's experience would be appreciated.


Same experience here (Time-Warner Cable - Manhattan South, upper east side), but, last night I the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics page shows that the TA has been communicating with the head-end, and that the channel list has been downloaded.

No GREEN LIGHT yet, but one of the diagnostic pages seems to indicate that the unit has not been "activated" yet. Just a hunch.


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried restart the TiVo, unplug the adapter's USB cable?
My tuning adapter has a solid green light. I installed it couple of days ago.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think both T-Shee and I may need to hit the power button on the adapter.

Your guess is as good as mine why the adapter was designed this way, especially since it's the opposite of almost every other cable device that not only is on by default but also operates even if turned off. I don't even know why the adapter even has a power switch that interrupts service.

In any case, I'm going to hit the power button when I get home.


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

I used to have cable modem from TWC with power button, the new modem looks exactly the same with no power button. Maybe next generation of tuning adapters won't have power button either


----------



## Beernutts (Jul 16, 2010)

petrpasek said:


> I used to have cable modem from TWC with power button, the new modem looks exactly the same with no power button. Maybe next generation of tuning adapters won't have power button either


The Motorola TA's don't have a power button; in fact, they don't have any buttons.


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

I have Cisco STA1520, the power button doesn't have off or on position, you really don't know when it's off or on. When I unplug the adapter from power source, go to TiVo Menu, Settings, Tuning adapter I can see this screen (see the attachment)


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

petrpasek said:


> I have Cisco STA1520, the power button doesn't have off or on position, you really don't know when it's off or on. When I unplug the adapter from power source, go to TiVo Menu, Settings, Tuning adapter I can see this screen (see the attachment)


You can tell when it is off when the light is off.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

I rebooted the Tivo, then hit the POWER button on the TA. Nothing. Hit the POWER button again and GREEN LIGHT is now on continuously, not blinking.

Tuning Adapter: Operational
Last Status: Ready 
Channel List Received: Yes

Looks like the TA is up and running. Thanks and Good Luck everybody here in NYC with the SDV switchover.


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

Grumock said:


> You can tell when it is off when the light is off.


yes, you can tell when it's off the light is off, but the light doesn't come up back again unless you unplug the adapter from the power source and plug it back again...I meant that the button doesn't have an "on" and an "off" position


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

SDV is up and running. Woke up this morning and Tivo had detected all the new HD channels. They're nice to have.

But there are problems. An SDV channel I was watching completely froze. I switched away and back but it was blank now with the message "that channel is not available." After multiple switches and away, the channel came back. Twice now, the picture has frozen on an SDV channel. Woops, make that three times.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

petrpasek said:


> yes, you can tell when it's off the light is off, but the light doesn't come up back again unless you unplug the adapter from the power source and plug it back again...I meant that the button doesn't have an "on" and an "off" position


that's odd since i can turn mine off & on by hitting the same button.


----------



## cgsussman (Mar 2, 2010)

So after all the struggles noted in my previous posts in this thread, it turns out TWC just had to flip a switch after all. Turned on my TV tonight and Tivo informed me a tuning adapter was connected. Flipped the on switch on the TA, it went green, and now I get all the channels, including the HDXtra channels I've been missing since June. TWC are morons.


----------



## MereyGnome (May 23, 2010)

I'm not really sure if this is the best place is to ask this question, but is anyone else having major recurrent signal problems on select channels? Our Cisco tuner adapter has been solid green for a while now (it was blinking for a week or so about a month ago and that was a month or so after installation). But we've had major signal problems (the screen becomes all pixelated and the sound cuts out - shows can't be recorded) with HBO, YES and AMC (amongst a few other channels that we don't watch). This was an infrequent problem before we installed the tuner adapter, but now it's a daily problem. We call TWC and have them resend the signal, but it seems to only correct the problem for a day and then it gets messed up again. BTW, we live in Astoria.


----------



## IsItLive (Apr 3, 2007)

pL86 said:


> Showtime Beyond HD on ch. 670, Showtime Women HD on ch. 671, Showtime Next HD on ch. 673, DIY HD on ch. 688, CMT HD on ch. 694 and National Geographic Wild HD on ch. 696. In Manhattan, Brooklyn and Queens we will add Nickelodeon HD on ch. 706, VH1 HD on ch. 719, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 722 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751. In Mount Vernon, Nickelodeon HD will be added on ch. 739, VH1 HD on ch. 726, Discovery Kids HD on ch. 735 and Cooking Channel HD on ch. 751.


I live in southern manhattan and I believe I should be getting these channels. When I tune to them the tivo says "channel not available" I have a tuning adapter that has been hooked up for a while, but does not seem to do anything other than flash a green light that is often off but intermittently goes solid, flashes quickly three times, then flashes slowly about 10 times or so. Diagnostics menu says not available, and when I go to test channels on either card through the tuning adapter it says no channels available. In the DVR diagnostics menu, under the tuning adapter section it reads "Tuning Adapter: Not available", "Last Status: Initializing", "Channel list received: No". Just saw it flash : "Fatal Error: Timeout waiting for reply." Rebooting the box, rebooting the tuning adapter multiple times in multiple orders does nothing.

Has anyone had this problem? If so, my question is, do I have a defective box that I should just swap out or do I first need to make a call to customer service to have them do something on there end?


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm in Brooklyn, NY (11201) and after trying a few times over the past several weeks to get my Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter to work with my original TiVo S3, I've given up and have a tech scheduled to come out and replace it/make it work next week. When I hook it up, even leaving it on overnight, I still get no channels at all, as if the TA isn't passing any signal to the TiVo. TiVo recognizes the TA is connected and at one point even said that the channel list had been acquired, but I still get no channels available. Sometimes the green light is flashing rapidly, sometimes slowly, sometimes it's solid, sometimes it not on at all. TWC assures me everything is provisioned properly, so it's either a defective TA or something is really not provisioned properly. When I disconnect the TA everything works fine, of course, except I am missing at least one channel that I know is SDV that I'd like to be receiving (751 - CookingHD). 

So this brings me to my question - is there a definitive list of which channels in this area are 1) already switched and 2) about to be switched. TWC keeps changing the dates and the channels and I can't make sense of how many channels I actually care about losing if I never get this TA working properly or if once it does work it causes me more problems as I've read so many people are having. I can't find anything more than the original notice on TWCNYC's website and that is already inaccurate. The channel lineup listing itself would be the PERFECT place for them to indicate which channels are SDV and as of what date, but for some reason they refuse to make it that easy. If Cooking Channel HD is the only channel I lose to SDV without the TA hooked up, I'm willing to lose it and NOT hook this thing up, but if I am going to lose more channels within the next month that I care about, I won't have a choice but to suffer through the TA headaches.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

To those whose adapters are not working, please be sure you've pressed the POWER button on the tuning adapter. I know this sounds really obvious but I overlooked it, fooled into thinking the adapter was powered ON already by the light sequence that flashed as soon as the adapter was hooked up to the Tivo and plugged in the power outlet. I thought that flashing light meant it was ON but in fact, the adapter was still OFF until I hit the POWER button.

It may well be that your adapter is defective or there is a provisioning problem outside your home but please hit the POWER button if you haven't done so. It saved me from an unnecessary service call.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks, unfortunately I've hit the power button many times and it hasn't solved anything. I'm giving up till the TWC tech shows up next week. If he can't get it working with the one I have or a new one or if I start having other channel losses or video issues as others have described once it is working, I'm probably just going to remove it and cut my losses on any channels I miss out on. I refuse to be a slave to Time Warner's inability to fulfill their obligations to cable card users. I've wasted too much time over the years due to their incompetence already. If I had any other options, I'd gladly ditch Time Warner for good. But no FIOS here yet and satellite isn't an option in our co-op.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Came home last night to find my tuning adapter blinking and off-line. All my scheduled recordings on an SDV channel were screwed up. Recordings on non-SDV channels were fine although I discovered that disconnecting the power plug from the tuning adapter causes the non-SDV channels to go dark. Rebooting the adapter by itself wasn't enough to restore the SDV channels; I had to reboot the Tivo as well. This is the first time I've had the adapter crash since it went active last Wednesday. I hope this doesn't become a regular problem.

The SDV rollout has been better than I expected. It hasn't been glitch-free; even before this latest incident, many of my recordings of SDV programs are partial because the program froze or skipped in the middle. Still, most recordings have been fine. Hopefully, the glitches will be ironed out as TWC NYC gains more experience.


----------



## IsItLive (Apr 3, 2007)

The power button doesn't seem to do anything. There is no feedback to indicate that it is on.

I'm assuming a defective box. A call to TWC last night did nothing for me besides scheduling a truck roll for next Tuesday. If I get a chance, I'm going to swap out the box on monday night at the Time Warner center. Otherwise I guess I'll wait for Tuesday to see what's up.

I would periodically lose channels on my non SDV channels, it's been a while since I've seen that. If this SDV stuff starts to cause me problems with multiple failing systems and frequent 6 minute reboots, it might be time to cut the cord.

If I could get decent over the air reception of the networks, I'd happily drop TWC altogether and got the NetFlix route. My love of TV is only barely surpassed by my hatred of Time Warner. Anybody know what the network-only cable rates are in Manhattan? Not "Basic Cable" but the usually unadvertised "super ultra basic network only cable." I'd still have my cable modem through them, but I'd love to drop my cable bill by 100 bucks a month.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

IsItLive said:


> The power button doesn't seem to do anything. There is no feedback to indicate that it is on.
> 
> I'm assuming a defective box.


Yes, I think you're right that something else is going on. The fact that your DVR diagnostic menu said the tuning adapter wasn't receiving the channel list hinted that the power button wouldn't fix the problem. My diagnostic menu said "CHANNEL LIST RECEIVED: YES" even before I figured out I needed to hit the power.

One last thing you might try to avoid the service call is to call the TWC Cablecard help desk. They're actually quite competent and can probably definitely tell you whether or not it's a problem that can be solved remotely. Their number is *866-532-2598*. You can call regular TWC customer service and ask to be transferred but you may waste 15 minutes with a rep who claims the Cablecard help desk doesn't exist. That's what happened to me last night. I hung up and called the Cablecard desk directly.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

pL86 said:


> One last thing you might try to avoid the service call is to call the TWC Cablecard help desk. They're actually quite competent and can probably definitely tell you whether or not it's a problem that can be solved remotely. Their number is *866-532-2598*. You can call regular TWC customer service and ask to be transferred but you may waste 15 minutes with a rep who claims the Cablecard help desk doesn't exist. That's what happened to me last night. I hung up and called the Cablecard desk directly.


Yea the more we all call that number directly, like we are not supposed to, the longer the hold times go up. LOL That is an escalations desk for tech & sups, so don't be surprised if that is what you get told when you call, (at least I have been told that). I have also been told there is normally 2 maybe 3 people manning that desk supporting all of the country.


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Grumock said:


> Yea the more we all call that number directly, like we are not supposed to, the longer the hold times go up. LOL That is an escalations desk for tech & sups, so don't be surprised if that is what you get told when you call, (at least I have been told that). I have also been told there is normally 2 maybe 3 people manning that desk supporting all of the country.


Having followed the "normal" procedure of calling into regular support and asking for escalation, only to be stymied by a poorly trained customer rep, I'm not sure what subscribers are expected to do. Agree to a unnecessary and useless service call that won't solve anything? If TWC doesn't want people calling the number, it should train the regular reps properly so that they can solve these calls on their own. Until they are properly trained, those of us who are aware of this available resource are naturally going to turn to it.

Besides, I had no hold time at all when I called the number. And the Cablecard help guy was knowledgeable, friendly and patient and made no attempt to dissuade me from calling. He even told me to call back if my problem wasn't fixed by rebooting my Tivo. The 15 minutes was in reference to a regular customer rep who knew nothing about Cablecards and tuning adapters.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

pL86 said:


> Having followed the "normal" procedure of calling into regular support and asking for escalation, only to be stymied by a poorly trained customer rep, I'm not sure what subscribers are expected to do. Agree to a unnecessary and useless service call that won't solve anything? If TWC doesn't want people calling the number, it should train the regular reps properly so that they can solve these calls on their own. Until they are properly trained, those of us who are aware of this available resource are naturally going to turn to it.
> 
> Besides, I had no hold time at all when I called the number. And the Cablecard help guy was knowledgeable, friendly and patient and made no attempt to dissuade me from calling. He even told me to call back if my problem wasn't fixed by rebooting my Tivo. The 15 minutes was in reference to a regular customer rep who knew nothing about Cablecards and tuning adapters.


I understand what your saying I am just repeating what i have heard from those reps. As far as regular reps being knowledgeable about 3rd party equipment that they "MAYBE" deal with once or twice a year, I think is asking a lot. Those guys on that desk deal with the equipment all the time. I have called before & the hold time was close to 45 minutes so I would assume that u are lucky. I don't really expect normal reps to be as knowledgeable as those people since, it's not their equipment & one tech I had at my house said he has worked for the company for 5 years & has done 4 cable card jobs. I am really not sure what we the consumer of third party equipment are supposed to do, other then jump through the hoops. If any of these companies wanted to head off some of the issues then a fully staffed specialized desk seems to be a good start. Not just 2-3 people servicing the entire country. But I think that has been covered over & over in these threads & it comes down to revenue is my assumption. I still dont feel entitled to use that resource though, every time I have an issue with the 3rd party piece of equipment that I bought into. That's all I am saying


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Grumock said:


> I don't really expect normal reps to be as knowledgeable as those people since, it's not their equipment


It is their equipment. The tuning adapters and Cablecards are owned and rented to us by TWC. They should be familiar with their stuff. The Tivo's not the problem here, it's the TWC-supplied tuning adapters that's losing communication with the TWC head end devices that's triggering these disconnects.

In any case, I respect your point of view and don't entirely disagree. As I mentioned, I did try to go through the regular channels before calling directly. My ire at the rep wasn't so much that he couldn't fix it - I kinda didn't really expect him to - but that he was so poorly trained that he couldn't find the Cablecard department on his internal directory. Their Cablecard tech told me afterwards he didn't know why the regular rep said he couldn't find the transfer number since they're are definitely listed. I don't think a support rep who knows how to transfer phone calls is asking too much.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

pL86 said:


> I don't think a support rep who knows how to transfer phone calls is asking too much.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## bdnyc (Jul 5, 2010)

There was supposedly a bad batch of tuning adapters that were manufactured in MAY 2010. They replaced mine with one made in JUNE 2010 and all was well. Everything was provisioned properly, and took more time out of my life than I care to admit. Take a look at the sticker under the bottom of the device 10 blinks = bad box


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

pL86 said:


> Hopefully, the glitches will be ironed out as TWC NYC gains more experience.


TW has been using SDV for well over a year in some markets and they're still confused. So I wouldn't hold your breath about it getting better with just some more time under NYC's belt.



pL86 said:


> One last thing you might try to avoid the service call is to call the TWC Cablecard help desk. They're actually quite competent and can probably definitely tell you whether or not it's a problem that can be solved remotely. Their number is *866-532-2598*.


I second that! If you have a CableCARD or SDV question NEVER waste your time with a regular call. Just call the CableCARD help desk.

Last time I called them I was rudely told that it's for internal use only and they don't accept calls from customers. However, they still helped me. And I knew that was incorrect.

Just this past Monday, about a month since the last time I contacted them, a manager from the CableCARD unit called me to apologize for that. I guess it was nice but why did it take them a month?


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> TW has been using SDV for well over a year in some markets and they're still confused. So I wouldn't hold your breath about it getting better with just some more time under NYC's belt.
> 
> I second that! If you have a CableCARD or SDV question NEVER waste your time with a regular call. Just call the CableCARD help desk.
> 
> ...


It is an internal line I was told too because there are only 2-3 people on the desk at a given time supporting the nation. I suppose that they need more people on that desk if all TIVo users feel entitled to call it directly. Or i guess we should not be surprised when they tell us that, or if we hold for up to an hour. I have waited up to 45 minutes. BTW personally I am tired of dealing with it & will be selling my TIVos & since I don't watch enough of the tube to care I am shutting off my service. My Wife is not happy about it since she watches TV & I don't, but recently she has been reading more then watching the idiot box. So CYA TV YAY.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

TW tech came this morning (an hour late, of course) and replaced my defective Cisco tuning adapter and it seems to be finally working.

FYI - after receiving incorrect answers or no answer at all from numerous phone calls to TWCNYC as well as many hours spent online with chat "analysts" who had no clue what SDV even was, let alone why I'd need some kind of adapter for it, I finally emailed the customer care advocate for Office of the President of TWC and finally got an SDV channel list emailed to me. From what i can tell so far, it's accurate. Who knows how long it will be before it's no longer accurate. I've uploaded the PDF to my DropBox in case anyone else in the NYC Metro Area would like it:

http://db.tt/6GpmkfA

The email says: "Thank you for writing. I apologize that your question was not appropriately answered and we will make sure that accurate information is provided to our customer service agents for future questions regarding the SDV channels.

I have attached a list of all of the channels that are affected by SDV. Every channel in the attached list utilizes the SDV technology. I apologize, but I currently do not have the corresponding channel number for each of the listed stations."

Hope this helps someone else!


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

macsamurai said:


> TW tech came this morning (an hour late, of course) and replaced my defective Cisco tuning adapter and it seems to be finally working.


Congrats. I was having a fair amount of incidents where an SDV channel would go blank seconds after tuning to it and a message saying "That channel is currently unavailable." It would take two minutes or more before I could get the channel back, even if I jumped to another non-SDV channel and tuned back. All that stopped after I swapped the USB cord between the adapter to the Tivo from the bottom port to top one on the back of the Tivo. Since then, I haven't had a single disruption on an SDV channel.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

macsamurai said:


> I apologize, but I currently do not have the corresponding channel number for each of the listed stations."


Wow, the CUSTOMER CARE ADVOCATE for the OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT couldn't take 15 minutes to include the channel numbers for you?

Thanks for going to ZERO extra effort!

BTW you guys are still so lucky, in my area EVERY premium channel is SDV,practically every HD channel is (FX, AMC, G4, TLC, etc) and even some non-HD channels (TV Land, on my ch 64).

Trust me... get your SDV working NOW before it affects channels you actually watch!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

PS Can you share that email address? I'd love an SDV list for my area.

EDIT: Nevermind, I found someone who shared with me a list for my area. If you want to know what you can expect eventually, here's my SDV channels: http://bit.ly/dpPNAM


----------



## IsItLive (Apr 3, 2007)

So a bit of an update. TW tech guy came on Tuesday afternoon, and although I had specifically requested that they bring a replacement tuning adapter, he informed me that there was some company policy that didn't allow him to do that. After checking every connection in my apartment and spending 3 hours dicking around, he finally got someone on the phone that informed him that "the customer was right" and that the box (manufactured in May) was defective. Alas, there were no boxes close by so he set up an appointment for the following day. 

Sweet, another day sitting around.

Guy shows up on Wed and I'm looking at his equipment and I say "Why don't you have a replacement box?" We can't carry those, he replies. Spends 10 minutes verifying that, yes, the problem is a defective tuning adapter and he's going to do everything he can to track one down and get it to me today. Leaves my apartment at 11:45 or so.

So I wait around until 3:30 and call time warner. Finally get a supervisor on the phone that says that the tech who showed up shouldn't have told me I'd be getting a new tuning adapter because they have to schedule a different kind of appointment - an equipment upgrade appointment instead of service call. As if I care at this point. So they want to set this up for Saturday. I tell the woman I've now wasted 2, and going on 3 afternoons waiting for them to fix what I told them was the problem in the first place. Made some vague promises about me getting some free cable but nothing was set.

In disgust, I unplugged the tuning adapter and walked angrily to the time warner office which is not that far away. Said "I need to replace defective equipment." They guy looked at the box and said "Do you have the power cord? I can't take that back without the power cord."

"Can't you just take the power cord from the replacement unit that you're about to hand me?"

"Nope."

"Are you f-ing kidding me?"

"Nope."

So I ask him what's the cheapest possible cable plan Time Warner has and he informs me that 17.95 or 18.95 a month gets me network only plus a few local access channels. Then I walk out in anger. I suppose I could have gone back to my apartment to grab the power cord, but f 'em, let them spend 100 bucks rolling another technician to my place.

Assuming they actually get the replacement box to me on Saturday, that means they've spent 3 truck rolls to replace the broken piece of equipment that took me 2 trips to the cable store to get in the first place.

If they don't give me several months of free service, I'm cutting back to ultra basic, with ultra basic cable modem, and they'll be losing somewhere around 100+ bucks a month on me. Hundred bucks a month will get me a netflix subscription with a lot of money to spare.

If there were any other options as far as cable service, I would happily take them. But TW has basically monopoly control over the city so what's a poor consumer to do?

And that's my SDV rant.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

When I first ordered service I was told they had no SDV boxes in stock. I tweeted their cust. support and they found me a SDV box within minutes and mailed it to me before my install date.

When the installer screwed up my initial install I asked the next installer to bring out a new SDV box in case the first one was defective. I was told they had no SDV boxes in stock. I called a manager. They found a box and the 2nd installer brought it to me the next day.

At another point before my service was installed correctly I had asked to be sent another SDV box to see if the one I had was defective. They said they were on a few week's delay. So that's when I had the installer bring one. But they never cancelled my "order" so a few weeks later I got one in the mail. It still sits in my closet just in case I ever need it.

Lesson here: don't believe them when they said they're out of stock. Talk to someone higher up and they'll find you one.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK so, I was NOT getting the SDV channels and not getting a steady green light, so I called for a service person and I said "probably" the tuning adapter was bad.

Last week a tech shows up with no tuning adapter. 
I sent her away.

Rescheduled for today. 

The tech guy has a new tuning adapter. First he tells me the SDV stations that I am not getting, I am not SUPPOSED to be getting because they are not part of the package. Say what? I say, what about the 2 Showtimes stations that went SDV - he says, you don't have any premium stations. I say, yes I do, I have HBO and Showtime. He says, Oh, yeah you do.

I immediately come on here and start rattling off the list of SDV stations that I am not getting.

He calls into the office and they discover that my account says that I have not one, but TWO tuning adapters. 
From the office they fix that to the correct 1 tuning adapter. 

Meanwhile the tech guy notices that I am using the coaxial cable that came with the tuning adapter. 
He says to me "Don't you know you aren't supposed to use that, it's garbage." He swaps it for a TWC cable. 

We unplug the tuning adapter (still the original one that I picked up in June) and the USB cable and do a hard re-start on the TiVo and simultaneously plug everything back in.

Once everything boots back up - BINGO - I have the SDV stations. (Still no solid green light on the tuning adapter, but who cares?)

I say to the tech guy, so...

Was it the cable or was it the fact they had my account set up showing I had 2 tuning adapters? 

He says, I have no idea.

Well, neither do I.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have the incorrect # of tuning adapters on my account too. I have never had them correct it (because, technically, I'm keeping that spare in my closet "just in case") and I have never had a problem.

Although I have doubts about the coax too.

Had you tried your own full rebooting process too?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't have 2 tuning adaptors, they just listed the same tuning adaptor as running twice.

But as I said everything is working now, so I am not going to argue about anything...

BUT

I forgot to mention, TWC wanted to charge me $40 for a service call and they waived it ONLY because the first tech person showed up without a tuning adapter.

The said it was because technically a person coming to install a tuning adapter was a "service upgrade".

I won't repeat the litany of what I said to them at the suggestion they charge me 40 bucks.


----------

